# Guild Wars 2



## nomad47 (Jan 26, 2015)

In the recent deal many of us have bought Guild wars 2. So lets discuss this game here. I have started downloading but still over 3 lakh files left. 
Has anyone started playing. My IGN will be nomad.6047.


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 26, 2015)

I play in GANDARA(EU) server.So,requesting all the new guys to select that server at the beginning, so that we can play together.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 2, 2015)

my id is: *dragslayer.7581*

*alienempire:Cyberghost.6149

* *007*  	 : *Vampire.6345*


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the thread  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]. Lets use this thread for the progress and discussions. Thanks for tagging me  [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION]. 

Adding more players to the thread:
 [MENTION=155464]Coolone[/MENTION]: *Coolone.1586*

 [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION]: Share your GW2 name.

Coming to the game download, this game has one of the worst downloaders I guess. No ETA, no remaining download size and just the file count. Download resumes with 0% every time which could be misleading for users initially. Lack of proper pause/resume option and though it has the functionality, it couldn't handle my mediocre internet which fluctuates occasionally. Here is what happened - I had completed 8GB of download and had about ~2L of files left when my internet started fluctuating. Unable to handle this and before I realized that I should just manually close the downloader, it just zoomed to 100%. I knew that the files were incomplete as the game was about 20GB but I could not resume the download at all. No file integrity checker. 

Anyways, I just started over and completed the download last night, phew. Can we change the initial home world later or the selection is one-time?


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes this downloader is worse. I have no idea how much I have downloaded. And my PC is also down. Guess I will have to download again


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Thanks for the thread  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]. Lets use this thread for the progress and discussions. Thanks for tagging me  [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION].
> 
> Adding more players to the thread:
> [MENTION=155464]Coolone[/MENTION]: *Coolone.1586*
> ...



There is a file checker, just make a shortcut on your desktop, open its properties, and add a "--repair" to the run parameters.

I forgot my ign, will update it when I get home.

AFAIK, you can select your home only once, then later you must pay to have it changed. Though I did get to change it once for some reason which ANet gave for free


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> There is a file checker, just make a shortcut on your desktop, open its properties, and add a "--repair" to the run parameters.


Thanks  This teaches me that I should be more patient and do a bit of googling before storming to Shift+Del.  I tried the _backup-restart-pause-replace_ option, only to know that it doesn't help.

*help.guildwars2.com/entries/28148006-Repairing-the-Game-Client


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 2, 2015)

My IGN is rockybalbosa.

Refer to this starters guide,good for beginners


Starter Guide - Guild Wars 2 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 2, 2015)

*Guys join the world GANDARA*


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 2, 2015)

IGN: kunalgupta.3695

- - - Updated - - -

Any good guild you guys know of? Or should we just make one of our own


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol. I will be very late to the party. PC down. No downloads.


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry guys, I'll try to make it today for GW2. Got held up with work this week and yet to go through the starter guide. 

Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns video shows more Maguuma - PC Gamer


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay I'll come today too


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 6, 2015)

I am online,anyone coming?

IGN-Rockybarbosa...


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 7, 2015)

Damnit, got involved in dota so much after the DAC matches, forgot GW2 completely


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 8, 2015)

any one playing this??? add me in the list *dragslayer.7581*


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

I used to play this but I can't login anymore because of BSanal ping problems. I can log in like once in a 100 tries.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> I used to play this but I can't login anymore because of BSanal ping problems. I can log in like once in a 100 tries.



There was a hack which worked some times which helped with better ping during peak hours. Something do do with a host port change i think. Try googling it, helped a lot during my BSanal days


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2015)

well wasted mooney no one online from here to play with...........


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> well wasted mooney no one online from here to play with...........



Thank god I didn't bought this game. Online games are PITA for me, always on good connection so no downloads while playing, ping issues and what not.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally my download is finished. Which world you peeps are in?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally my download is finished. Which world you peeps are in?



lol dude.... i gave up on this game no one came....

- - - Updated - - -



gagan_kumar said:


> *Guys join the world GANDARA*



this..........


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 26, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> lol dude.... i gave up on this game no one came....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Joining gandara... Let's see


----------



## Coolone (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the tag 007. The game took so long to download I got so bored and haven't even played it yet


----------



## Cyberghost (May 8, 2015)

*PCGamer:* Guild Wars 2 cheater publicly stripped and deleted


----------



## snap (Aug 30, 2015)

Guild wars 2 now F2P!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2015)

> First, free accounts start with fewer character slots and bag slots than the paid version of the game. But they still get the full complement of slots as soon as they buy Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns.
> Second, free accounts have some chat restrictions and economy restrictions so that they can’t be used to disrupt the game for other players. Free accounts can use local chat and whispers, but not map chat. With whispers, they can both start new conversations and reply to existing conversations but are limited to starting new conversations no more than once every 30 seconds. Free accounts can buy and sell common goods on the trading post. They can’t mail gold or items directly to other players, trade gold for gems, or access guild vaults.
> Third, free accounts have some restrictions to prevent them from skipping ahead to places where they could be used to disrupt the game. They must play to level 10 before leaving the starter zones, to level 30 before using LFG, and to level 60 before using World vs. World. They can play PvP immediately but must get to rank 20 before using custom and unranked arenas.
> We’ve found in testing that it’s hard to read a list like this and know how it’s going to feel in action. All these changes are live today, so we invite you to see for yourself. Test with a free account and see that it’s the same Guild Wars 2 you know and love; test with a veteran account and confirm that the community is protected.



and here's the catch..
can any veteran player confirm what difference the above makes ?
I hope it isnt restrictive like LOTRO


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2015)

How big is the download exactly. There is no pause option.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> How big is the download exactly. There is no pause option.


About 20-22GB. You can close the installer and reopen later. It will "resume" automatically. Resume as in, you can find a difference in the number of files remaining. Progress bar will start from scratch though.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 1, 2016)

Started this game today. Its fun. Is any pf you still active in this game


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 2, 2016)

Nope, too many other games, plus real life, 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Guild Wars 2 Living World Season 3 Episode 2: Rising Flames Trailer


----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2020)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/EgR0hudU8AAFEfi?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2020)

> The bad news is that existing Guild Wars 2 accounts cannot be converted to Steam, nor can Steam accounts be switched over to non-Steam, if you wanted to do that for some reason. (Currently, Guild Wars 2 uses its own standalone launcher.)


Oh snap! One more launcher to continue to maintain. Wish they granted free Steam copy and transfer of characters.


----------

